# Printer Sharing between XP and Vista



## dvd.dmnvch (Mar 14, 2008)

first off, i would like to apologize if this topic has already been covered. i am new to this forum, but that is no excuse for my mistakes.

Specifics:
PC 1: Dell Inspirion 530s with windows vista (newer PC)
PC 2: eMachines with windows XP (older PC)
Printer: HP deskjet F4180. 
The two PC's are conntected to a wireless router, both via USB adapters.

PC 1 and PC 2 are both on the same network with the same workgroup. The printer is connected to the eMachines wit XP.

Goal: to be able to print from the dell with vista, which is the PC without the printer hooked up.

The printer is installed on the eMacines with XP. On this eMachine, i have entered "printers and faxes" and allowed the printer to be shared. On the dell with vista, printer sharing is also enabled.

When i try to "add a printer" on the dell with vista, it does not find the HP deskjet, so i browse for it. it brings up the name of both the Dell with vista and the eMachines with XP, but when i click on the eMachines, it says: "windows cannot access (eMachine's name)". This also happens when i mannually try to type in the printer's share name.

I have went into MS word on the Dell with vista and tryed to print a document, with an idea of trying to fix this problem through the "find a printer" option. I get the following message: "the active domain sevices is currently unavailable". 

I have also installed the drivers for the printer on both PC's.

I am out of ideas on how to print from both of my PC on the netork.


----------



## dvd.dmnvch (Mar 14, 2008)

once again i have screwed up. upon further reading i have seen a thread with the same problem. if you have any suggestions, they would be much apprieciated. but i guess i just have to keep reading the previous posts.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I find with some printers and Vista, I have to connect the printer locally to the machine, install the drivers and get it working first. Then I move the printer to the desired machine and create a new port local in the printer properties to connect to the networked printer.


----------

